# A SASer's Music



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys! I make music as a fellow SA sufferer and to help uplift us and get through to the other side . I wanted to make a thread for people who need to listen to something to relate to or need to feel uplifted! I make songs as much as I can so will be posting a lot!

Enjoy

My sound cloud :

__
https://soundcloud.com/
 (All my music is here)

Youtube: http://youtube.com/user/MarcPMusic (Only a few songs on here)

Here's some descriptions of each song (Listed chronologically) :

~My Passion

This song is about doing anything to get your dreams. Soothing.

~Till The Death Of Me

This song is like the opposite to the gloomy "My Passion" and it is about what I do with my music and is one of my favorite songs I've made to date! (better vocal quality!)

~Part 1

This is the beginning of my story of how a perfectly fine young boy gets led down the wrong path

~Part 2

This song is about the chaos he goes through during the journey.

~Part 3

This is the final part where he makes his choice of which way to go with his life and reflects

~Chasing Closure

this ones about the one who got away! im sure you all got that special one

~I'm Positive

All about positivity

~ Slow It Down

This songs about slowing your roll in the relationship game to be more successful

~Complicated

This ones about reassuring a lovely lady that you care for her

~The Best

This ones about your wants and lusts in terms of your partner

~Split Me In 2

This song is about the clarity you get once you break up with a bad ex and

~Wheel

This song is about moving on from negative people in your life and to strive for something better than what you have right now

~Alwayz

This is a song about that one you'll always have feelings for and have come to terms that it won't go away

~So Red

This song is about that special person that you have the biggest crush on and have planned out how to sweep them off their feet

~Creature

Song about a long lost love and moving on


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just listened to a couple of your songs, I liked them, they were pretty good.
Keep up the great work man.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Just listened to a couple of your songs, I liked them, they were pretty good.
> Keep up the great work man.


Thanks man! Will do!


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

marcus i need to put a face to the rhymes post a picture buddy (no ****)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Your music sounds good but its not my type. I make music too but thwn they aren't very good.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Your music sounds good but its not my type. I make music too but thwn they aren't very good.


just keep making music and I'm sure it'll get better and better


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> marcus i need to put a face to the rhymes post a picture buddy (no ****)


Hey man, sorry for the delayed response but I will soon

Will post when I get them up


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Finally got a pic up on my soundcloud
check it out

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Not bad at all. You seriously can pass as a legit rapper :yes Keep it up!


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

burgerchuckie said:


> Not bad at all. You seriously can pass as a legit rapper :yes Keep it up!


thanks man, much appreciated


----------



## You Reach I Teach (Feb 20, 2015)

marcv2013 said:


> New song
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/chironmusic%2Fthe-best


Noice fam. Followd.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

ForTru said:


> Noice fam. Followd.


thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn, nice...
Listening to your music right now, so far heard/listening to 3 and liked it all so far...
Usually nice and relaxed, I like this 

*edit* REALLY liking slow it down btw


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanatar18 said:


> Damn, nice...
> Listening to your music right now, so far heard/listening to 3 and liked it all so far...
> Usually nice and relaxed, I like this


thanks for the listens man, i'm happy you enjoy them


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, I'm so glad to see so many people creating art here.

Here's my bandcamp page. My Soundcloud is currently under construction, but yeah.


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

wxfdswxc2 said:


> Wow, I'm so glad to see so many people creating art here.
> 
> Here's my bandcamp page. My Soundcloud is currently under construction, but yeah.


yeah, it's great
art can help people and this is a way to turn SA into a positive


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Not bad. I didn't think someone else here also made beats.

Here's mine in case you want to listen


__
https://soundcloud.com/

NOTE: I have mostly been doing anime samples


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

bfs said:


> Not bad. I didn't think someone else here also made beats.
> 
> Here's mine in case you want to listen
> 
> ...


nice man, followed


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

marcv2013 said:


> nice man, followed


----------



## marcv2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just finished a new song!
Check it out 

__
https://soundcloud.com/chironmusic%2Fcreature-unmastered


----------

